# XM 'Roady' Satellite Radio Receiver Now Available



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Delphi XM 'Roady' Satellite Radio Receiver Now Available at Retail Stores Nationwide 
New Product is First Complete Satellite Radio Solution for Under $120

WASHINGTON, and TROY, Mich., Oct. 8 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- XM Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: XMSR - News), America's #1 satellite radio service, and Delphi Product & Service Solutions, part of Delphi Corporation (NYSE: DPH - News), a pioneer of in- vehicle entertainment and electronics, today announced that their latest product -- the Delphi XM "Roady" -- is now available at retail stores nationwide. The Roady is the first complete satellite radio solution for the vehicle for under $120.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/031008/dcw013_1.html


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

So I am looking into XM. What do people think of the new Roady vs the old and larger Delphi SkyFi?? The old one has a $30 rebate now and lots of optional stuff you can add. Willl the Roady have the ability to plug into your home receiver?

http://www.xmradio.com/roady/

Right now it doesn't show any home options.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It appears the Roady will be only for car use. I have the SkyFi and I wrote up a short review of the Delphi SKYFi unit that can be found here

The SkyFi is great if you want one receiver that you can take from home to the car to the office/beach/backyard/friends house/etc with the Boombox. I have no experience with the Roady, but if you're looking for a car use only receiver it is worth a look.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I was looking at the Roady yesterday at Best Buy and it looks like a cool little unit. It's very small and is much easier to install than the SkyFi. There is no "home adapter" yet but you can still use the roady at home as long as you have an AC adapter and stereo mini-jack plug to run it to a stereo system.

The SkyFi however is much more versatile since it uses the cradle so popping it in and out of the car, home and boombox is much easier than the Roady.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

OK, I snagged one on EBay this AM, NIB, with the home kit for $149 and I will get $30 off that price with the rebate. The seller is an authorized dealer and will include a sales receipt as well. Looks like a $60 savings over BestBuy. I liked the remote control option on the Skyfi as well.

Bye-bye Dish music channels!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Kudos Ibglowin on jumping in. XM is a great service and I have no complaints against them, other them keeping Cnet around. Rememeber activating the receiver online as opposed to phone saves you 5 bucks on the activation fee.  Doing it on line is very easy, but if your on dial up it can be a slow process.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I have cable Modem I have had it since april and im not looking back


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> I have cable Modem I have had it since april and im not looking back


What does this have to do with XM????????????????????????????


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

I love our Delphi Skyfi unit. I have the home kit set up out in our Florida room connected to our Denon system. B&W's inside the room with Klipsh SA-3 outdoor speakers facing the pool. We love to hang out and listen to channel 46 classic rock... then on weekend nights we play Mexican dominoes and listen to Hank's Place (13). When we went to the beach the portable boombox was the ticket all the way. There's nothing like the convenience and portability of the Skyfi and XM. I can't remember the last time I listened to an FM radio station.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

ibglowin said:


> What does this have to do with XM????????????????????????????


I was talking about when i get xm I am going to activate it over the web thats what i ment

Sorry :hurah:


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

UPDATE:

My Skyfi came in the mail on Friday! After unboxing everything I had the system up and running in less than 15 minutes. Setup was a breeze. I activated online and saved $5 (thanks for the tip Steve!) My receiver got the activation hit in less than 20 minutes and I was surfing all 101channels soon after that. 

We used to listen to the Dish CD channels almost all day on the weekends but over the last month or so they have gotten just God awful as far as content.

My wife was a skeptic at first until as we were surfing the channels and came upon the "On Broadway" channel (28) and they were playing the opening overture from a musical she played on her Viola in high school, something she hadn't heard in 30 years probably.

We picked up the car kit last night at Best Buy, so next step will be to get that going. As we live 60 miles away from the Albuquerque radio stations, our FM signals have always been mediocre at best in the car.

Now we can take it with us wherever and whenever we want. This should be pretty cool!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to the world of satellite radio, Ibglowin. The SkyFi is a pretty cool unit! With the car kit are you going to use the tape adaptor, or get the FM modulator?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Welcome to the world of satellite radio, Ibglowin. The SkyFi is a pretty cool unit! With the car kit are you going to use the tape adaptor, or get the FM modulator?


I tried the tape adapter and it sounded like a tin box. I was able to pick up the FM modulator with install for $80 at a local Santa Fe shop. I must say the FM modulator is way better than the cassette adapter.

I am one happy XM camper!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm starting to consider XM for my suv, I'd really like the Roady but I don't want to pay the extra $6 or $7 a month. If I ever do get a car kit I guess an FM modulator might be instore. But the Boombox is coming first...


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Why dont you just use your ski fi And then get the car kit 

Instead of having to buy another radio 


Just my opinion


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

That's what I'm planning to do, as I said I'd rather have the Roady, but the SkyFi car kit is only $65 plus whatever the modulator costs and no extra monthly fee.


----------

